# yahoo currently blocking TUG emails



## TUGBrian (Feb 24, 2017)

just an FYI for those users with yahoo.com member accounts, we are currently being blacklisted and mail being sent to users with yahoo emails are not being delivered at all.

this would include:

password emails
new member emails
ad posting reminders
ad expiration reminders
new message notifications
etc etc

we apologize for the inconvenience as we work to get this taken care of but we are at the mercy of yahoo "spam" systems in this case.


----------

